# civilians think I have an e-bike



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

I've been noticing lately that non-mountain-bikers think that I've got an e-bike. It's something that only started in the past year or so; surely not something I ever got asked prior to the pandemic. I didn't think that much of it when it was only confused old hikers or equestrians. However it got my attention this weekend when a group of road cyclists participating in the Cycle Oregon weekender event asked if my Santa Cruz 5010 (photo below) was an e-bike. Not long before that, a road e-bike rider asked the same question.

Does this happen to you? Do people incorrectly think your mountain bike is an e-bike?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

> a group of road cyclists


^ There's the problem


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually happened last weekend.

I guide, and I was unloading our trailer full of mundane FS bikes into our gear shed, and a random guy visiting a neighboring business asked if they were e-bikes


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Maybe you're just a really strong rider and sit and spin up hills at 20 mph with a 50rpm cadence. Honest mistake.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

That's interesting. I was wondering if it was specific to my bike, which has a lot of material associated with the bottom bracket and the tunnel/arch in the seat tube to accommodate the low shock mounting. Maybe anything with a down tube noticeably beefier than the top tube is going to get these questions from now on...



Harold said:


> I guide, and I was unloading our trailer full of mundane FS bikes into our gear shed, and a random guy visiting a neighboring business asked if they were e-bikes


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Soon, all mountain bikes will be ebikes, and the question will be redundant.


.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tbmaddux said:


> That's interesting. I was wondering if it was specific to my bike, which has a lot of material associated with the bottom bracket and the tunnel/arch in the seat tube to accommodate the low shock mounting. Maybe anything with a down tube noticeably beefier than the top tube is going to get these questions from now on...


the bikes I had were all metal ones with rear shocks that attach at the TT, so even less built-up around the bb than what you have.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

_CJ said:


> Soon, all mountain bikes will be ebikes, and the question will be redundant.
> 
> 
> .


no they won't


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a v3 5010 where they beefed up the BB area and I've had a few people ask me if it was an ebike, mostly when it first came out.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Try riding the new Scott Spark! That really confuses some folks.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Got the same comment when I had my Megatower frequently. It's just how they beef up the BB area.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I get asked very regularly (usually by hikers) if my Transition Spur is an e-bike. The frame has a wide/round spot in front of the BB which sort of resembles a moped motor. 

I take it as a great educational opportunity to explain why mopeds are lame and why I'll never ride one.


----------



## JSGN (Feb 27, 2019)

Asked the same about my tallboy v4. Looks bulky enough I guess.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

Happened to me yesterday from a mountain biker. 

He suggested to me that I pass him cause "you have a motor." I wheelied past him while loudly and proudly shouting that I had no motor and that he was just slow AF


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nope. But generally not riding in locations of ignorance.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Wow that's a funny story. And that bike doesn't have any bulk at all around the bottom bracket. The only thing I can think of (other than the implied jealousy or "how can this guy be so fast") is the fat tires look a lot like the various commuter/cargo e-bikes (like Rad Power for example) with balloon tires.



Eno Esool said:


> Happened to me yesterday


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Are bikers not civilians? ;-)


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

REZEN said:


> Are bikers not civilians? ;-)


I feel like there's a Venn diagram to be had here...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Them: Is that an eBike?
Me: No, it’s a MeBike.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm convinced manufacturers are purposefully making real mountain bikes with large bottom bracket/downtube junctions so that they look similar to electric motorized mountain bikes. Or more accurately, so that electric motorized mountain bikes don't look out of place next to a regular mountain bike.

They don't want people to feel noticed because they know what they are doing.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I get this in both directions. People think that my Santacruz Megatower is an ebike and have thrown anti-ebike shade at me while riding it. In contrast, I've been on my Orbea Rise while some one has started the conversation with me stating, "thank god you're not on one of those god forsaken ebikes, those are completely ruining the trails". The latter, makes me die a bit inside for many reasons... 

I digress, this is the challenge with ebikes/mtb's in the long term. I have always been concerned, that if we allow the user groups to be segmented, and jump on the shunning ebikes train, that it would mean that once people can't tell the difference from them (the new trek ex-e is just the start) that it would just lead to a defacto ban. Tons of opinions on this, and to each their own... but that's been my concern leading me to believe we're better off bringing ebikers into the fold and educating them as a user group, then we are shunning them and assuming that their access issues are different from ours.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i think you simply get asked because they are so prevalent these days people are just curious as to what offerings are out there...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It’s like when I ask if a certain car is a manual:
Me: Cool *_*, is it a manual?
Them: No, it’s an auto. 
Me: Nevermind.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i think you simply get asked because they are so prevalent these days people are just curious as to what offerings are out there...


prevalent? not where I live. heavily marketed? sure


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've now seen 4 in the wild. They're still not allowed in much of where I ride though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Harold said:


> prevalent? not where I live. heavily marketed? sure


Naw, the idea above seems to be the exact reason they ask. They are only interested in eBikes and they assume that’s all people are riding now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Naw, the idea above seems to be the exact reason they ask. They are only interested in eBikes and they assume that’s all people are riding now.


that might be one reason why they might ask. but another big reason is marketing.

due to my web browsing history, advertisers know that I'm interested in bicycles. know what bicycle ads I see? very nearly 100% ebikes.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

slcpunk said:


> I'm convinced manufacturers are purposefully making real mountain bikes with large bottom bracket/downtube junctions so that they look similar to electric motorized mountain bikes. Or more accurately, so that electric motorized mountain bikes don't look out of place next to a regular mountain bike.
> 
> They don't want people to feel noticed because they know what they are doing.



More realistically, it's related to a lot of manufactures utilizing in-frame storage. 

My new Stumpjumper Evo has a pretty big downtube, but with the SWAT box, there is a perfectly good reason why.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> More realistically, it's related to a lot of manufactures utilizing in-frame storage.
> 
> My new Stumpjumper Evo has a pretty big downtube, but with the SWAT box, there is a perfectly good reason why.


I can see some structural advantages as well.. but yes, storage is an awesome addition that I wish I had at times .


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

FrankS29 said:


> More realistically, it's related to a lot of manufactures utilizing in-frame storage.
> 
> My new Stumpjumper Evo has a pretty big downtube, but with the SWAT box, there is a perfectly good reason why.


And also FEA of bicycles with lower link, lower rear triangle driven shocks. Those forces typically push the main triangle apart, and if you've got a shock linkeage that braces against the main triangle and pushes forward, the forces are likely trying to separate the seat tube and the down tube away from each other, necessitating a heavily reinforced bottom bracket junction.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a Megatower and Tallboy. No one has asked if they're ebikes. Usually they ask if the Megatower is a Hightower and if the Tallboy is a Megatower.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> Try riding the new Scott Spark! That really confuses some folks.


or a Fatbike with 2 drink cages, both full


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

minimusprime said:


> And also FEA of bicycles with lower link, lower rear triangle driven shocks. Those forces typically push the main triangle apart, and if you've got a shock linkeage that braces against the main triangle and pushes forward, the forces are likely trying to separate the seat tube and the down tube away from each other, necessitating a heavily reinforced bottom bracket junction.



I'm sorry, did you just apply logic?! 

GTFO of here with that non-sense! 

We want conspiracy theories around here.


----------



## Pooner El Ray (8 mo ago)

The burlier, thicker down tubes of modern trail/enduro bikes give laymen the impression they're e-bikes. Pair that with a loud Hydra hub, they'll think that's the motor clicking.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, you're right, but I couldn't think of a better or shorter way to refer to the folks asking me the question... "non-mountain-bikers" just didn't flow quite the same.



REZEN said:


> Are bikers not civilians? ;-)


I definitely spin backwards when coming up on people to get their attention... I call it "angry bees". The hub noise alone though doesn't help explain how other people with bikes (just not mountain bikes) are confused though.



Pooner El Ray said:


> Pair that with a loud Hydra hub, they'll think that's the motor clicking.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Well it is a 5010 so I'm sure your blasting up hills like an ebike.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Harold said:


> that might be one reason why they might ask. but another big reason is marketing.
> 
> due to my web browsing history, advertisers know that I'm interested in bicycles. know what bicycle ads I see? very nearly 100% ebikes.



AdBlock Plus is your friend.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I got this at least once with my hard tail, which has plus tires, and a frame bag where a battery could go


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

jeremy3220 said:


> I have a Megatower and Tallboy. No one has asked if they're ebikes. Usually they ask if the Megatower is a Hightower and if the Tallboy is a Megatower.


Ever consider mashing them up to make a Highboy?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Long ago, a weirdo argued with me that I was on an ebike. Mind you I was on a Salsa Timberjack at the time. He said my Wahoo bike computer was my "ebike computer" so I can control the power output and 27.5x3" tires were not for regular mountain bikes. Those excuses were his reasons why I had an ebike. He wanted me to leave the trail because my TJ was an ebike. Needless to say, my mind was blown.

He was an older rider. I told him he will be on an ebike soon enough.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Jayem said:


> It’s like when I ask if a certain car is a manual:
> Me: Cool *_*, is it a manual?
> Them: No, it’s an auto.
> Me: Nevermind.


reminds me once i was at a dealership and i asked how many gears a particular car had, the salesman looked inside the car and said, "reverse, neutral, drive and low. so four gears"....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Harold said:


> prevalent? not where I live. heavily marketed? sure


cause you live on the moon and nobody has ebikes around there? i'm pretty sure there are tons of ebikes around your area, you just don't ride with them. and if there are truly no ebikes in your area, you never really have any reason to say a negative word about them other than to pretend to be controversial...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mikesee said:


> AdBlock Plus is your friend.


have it on the pc. doesn't affect ads displayed within apps on my phone, though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> cause you live on the moon and nobody has ebikes around there? i'm pretty sure there are tons of ebikes around your area, you just don't ride with them. and if there are truly no ebikes in your area, you never really have any reason to say a negative word about them other than to pretend to be controversial...


they exist. I see them occasionally. doesn't mean they're prevalent


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

My buddy has an evil offering and I bust his balls all the time about having an ebike.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> reminds me once i was at a dealership and i asked how many gears a particular car had, the salesman looked inside the car and said, "reverse, neutral, drive and low. so four gears"....


Once at a dealer I asked if the locking rear dif could only be used in 4-low (I never had a locker before) he said, “its for like, when things get real harsh”.


----------



## Pooner El Ray (8 mo ago)

tbmaddux said:


> I definitely spin backwards when coming up on people to get their attention... I call it "angry bees". The hub noise alone though doesn't help explain how other people with bikes (just not mountain bikes) are confused though.


What??? Backpedaling without chain drop? That's not normal! lol


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Monty219 said:


> Once at a dealer I asked if the locking rear dif could only be used in 4-low (I never had a locker before) he said, “its for like, when things get real harsh”.


totally valid question. some manufacturers do limit the locking rear diff to 4-low only. others don't.


----------



## Thorquin Kiki (Jun 15, 2018)

When I had a 2021 Stumpjumper Evo many people including mountain bikers asked if it was an ebike. The downtube and bottom bracket area are very thick and large because of all the internal storage. I can understand why someone might think it could be an ebike because of that.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Curmudgeon approved answer:

Of course you'll be asked, almost every carbon frame susser has a down tube and bb area that looks like a pregnant guppy with edema. Doesn't anyone ride sexy thin tubed bikes anymore? Now get off my lawn!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

BadgerOne said:


> Curmudgeon approved answer:
> 
> Of course you'll be asked, almost every carbon frame susser has a down tube and bb area that looks like a pregnant guppy with edema. Doesn't anyone ride sexy thin tubed bikes anymore? Now get off my lawn!


What’s the inner curmudgeon think of the new Al bikes with _thicc_ tube shapes?!










Especially when they hear robots shifting gears for me.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Harold said:


> no they won't


That's what people said about suspension bikes when they first came around. Now, bikes that most resemble mountain bikes of the past are called something else --> "gravel bikes"

I'd bet dollars to dimes that inside 20 years, non-electrified mountain bikes will be nearly non-existent. Relics that get ridden by relics in defiance of the modern age, like guys on fixed gear bikes today.


.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

FrankS29 said:


> What’s the inner curmudgeon think of the new Al bikes with _thicc_ tube shapes?!
> 
> View attachment 1993189
> 
> ...


Poppycock and hogwash, ridden by rogues and upstarts!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

_CJ said:


> That's what people said about suspension bikes when they first came around. Now, bikes that most resemble mountain bikes of the past are called something else --> "gravel bikes"
> 
> I'd bet dollars to dimes that inside 20 years, non-electrified mountain bikes will be nearly non-existent. Relics that get ridden by relics in defiance of the modern age, like guys on fixed gear bikes today.
> 
> ...


there's still a place for hardtails, too. cost is the major thing that will always keep both FS and motors from taking over the entire bicycle market.

there are other factors, too. but cost is the biggest one.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Monty219 said:


> Ever consider mashing them up to make a Highboy?


 All the time.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Ooh I don't have that but one day maybe? Then I can be "like, well... technically it is, but..."



FrankS29 said:


> Especially when they hear robots shifting gears for me.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Why don't they make e-singlespeeds? Totally untapped market. Idiots.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Why don't they make e-singlespeeds? Totally untapped market. Idiots.


Tapped.









BASH/MTN


Less really is more. Less complexity and less mechanical complication mean more fun and more freedom on the trail. Really. That’s the promise of BASH/MTN, a rigid, single speed eMTB that delivers the purest off-road riding experience possible.




serial1.com


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I get asked all the time whether this is an e-bike…looks AND sound wise…


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

DtEW said:


> Tapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD. Im ordering one after seeing this dope advertisement.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I get asked all the time whether this is an e-bike…looks AND sound wise…
> 
> View attachment 1993202


Bottom one is the motor, top one is a turbocharger?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've never been asked if my mountain bike is an eBike, but almost all of my bikes are made of metal tubes and have no shock. My carbon bike is also shaped like a traditional bike and has no shock. I probably won't be getting that question any time soon.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

It happened to me this winter on the fat bike. I ride a Surly Wednesday, so there is basically no excuse for the mistake. Maybe it was just the tires.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DtEW said:


> Tapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, seems like there must be a way to make it even purer…


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was doing a long climb up a rough dirt road in an area seldom ridden when I came across a group of jeeps and their drivers sitting around drinking beer at about 2500 feet into my climb. I heard one of them say “man, he’s got to have a motor in that thing”. I’m no mountain goat, but it put a smile on my face.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I dunno, seems like there must be a way to make it even purer…


WHY ARE YOU SO AGAINST SUSPENSION SEATPOSTS?!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Harold said:


> they exist. I see them occasionally. doesn't mean they're prevalent


Same around this area. If can't imagine it's even anywhere near 5% and in actuality probably much much lower.
They're still not permitted pretty much anywhere.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

It happens not too infrequently on the fireroad climb up when I’m riding my Hightower V1. Usually it’s newer mountain bikers, and they assume I have an E-bike because I’m blasting by them on my own or because I’m towing one or both of my kids (…and still passing them). I‘m usually not going hard or fast…most of the newer riders are in their lowest gear, spinning slowly and barely moving.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

yakswak said:


> It happens not too infrequently on the fireroad climb up when I’m riding my Hightower V1. Usually it’s newer mountain bikers, and they assume I have an E-bike because I’m blasting by them on my own or because I’m towing one or both of my kids (…and still passing them). I‘m usually not going hard or fast…most of the newer riders are in their lowest gear, spinning slowly and barely moving.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

tbmaddux said:


> That's interesting. I was wondering if it was specific to my bike, which has a lot of material associated with the bottom bracket and the tunnel/arch in the seat tube to accommodate the low shock mounting. Maybe anything with a down tube noticeably beefier than the top tube is going to get these questions from now on...


I think it's the square-ish downtube. Kind of looks battery-like.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slapheadmofo said:


> Same around this area. If can't imagine it's even anywhere near 5% and in actuality probably much much lower.
> They're still not permitted pretty much anywhere.


there are a couple private and private-ish bike park type places here where they're permitted. but the bulk of trail miles here prohibits them. I think 5% or less prevalence is about right.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> I've never been asked if my mountain bike is an eBike, but almost all of my bikes are made of metal tubes and have no shock. My carbon bike is also shaped like a traditional bike and has no shock. I probably won't be getting that question any time soon.


Run a frame bag, every 40-something dad will think you are riding an ebike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

civilians? What does 3 up and 3 down mean to you?


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

_CJ said:


> That's what people said about suspension bikes when they first came around. Now, bikes that most resemble mountain bikes of the past are called something else --> "gravel bikes"
> 
> I'd bet dollars to dimes that inside 20 years, non-electrified mountain bikes will be nearly non-existent. Relics that get ridden by relics in defiance of the modern age, like guys on fixed gear bikes today.


Yep. This is the exact reason that cars killed off bikes, and planes killed off cars. In the leisure domain, it's why dirt bikes killed of mountain bikes.

...
Oh wait...



yakswak said:


> It happens not too infrequently on the fireroad climb up when I’m riding my Hightower V1. Usually it’s newer mountain bikers, and they assume I have an E-bike because I’m blasting by them on my own or because I’m towing one or both of my kids (…and still passing them). I‘m usually not going hard or fast…most of the newer riders are in their lowest gear, spinning slowly and barely moving.


It's really amazing how big of a difference it can make to be in bike shape. Similarly, it's also amazing just how little "bike shape" transcends to any other measurable form of being in shape.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not sure what people think I ride but when I pass younger* riders on a climb, the fatter frame on my Tallboy may be mistaken for an eBike and an excuse by them.

* I have reached the point where all other riders are younger.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> I feel like there's a Venn diagram to be had here...


Where would Eno Esool fit?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Any confusion about whether I am on an eBike is cleared up as soon as they see me climbing.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

_CJ said:


> That's what people said about suspension bikes when they first came around. Now, bikes that most resemble mountain bikes of the past are called something else --> "gravel bikes"
> 
> I'd bet dollars to dimes that inside 20 years, non-electrified mountain bikes will be nearly non-existent. Relics that get ridden by relics in defiance of the modern age, like guys on fixed gear bikes today.
> 
> ...


I just enjoy fixed gear riding, not in a defiant mindset. Aside from being fun it helps fine tune my pedal stroke for smooth input on my big squishy bike.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Monty219 said:


> I just enjoy fixed gear riding, not in a defiant mindset. Aside from being fun it helps fine tune my pedal stroke for smooth input on my big squishy bike.


I've got a little downhill in my neighborhood that I would love to see you ride on a fixed gear.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

uintah said:


> I've got a little downhill in my neighborhood that I would love to see you ride on a fixed gear.


i never claimed to mtn bike on a fixed gear, just gravel on a touring bike right now (and for the past few decades). But i will likely buy one of those disc rotor hub bolt on fixed cogs when i get back a spare 29er wheel for my single speed. No promises on how gnar i get on it though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

further, fixed gear bikes will _always_ have a place in the velodrome


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

tbmaddux said:


> Does this happen to you? Do people incorrectly think your mountain bike is an e-bike?


Especially when you make a whirring noise as you shoot pass them uphill..... 🤣.

Not me im slow uphill....


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

wayold said:


> Maybe you're just a really strong rider and sit and spin up hills at 20 mph with a 50rpm cadence. Honest mistake.


ugh, freakin civilians. happens to me all the time! 

I have gotten asked a few times, usually not while riding but people making casual trail conversation while checking out my bike. I think it's the big tubes (carbon stumpy).

Actually, strava asked me if I was riding an e-bike after a recent ride. Very flattering, but no, just pedaling till I pass out.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice ebike.....


----------



## OrenPerets (May 1, 2006)

wolfmw said:


> Actually, strava asked me if I was riding an e-bike after a recent ride. Very flattering, but no, just pedaling till I pass out.


Had this happen to me lately. 
I was flattered at first, but than found that my Garmin's altimeter sensor has gone bad, so the recording got me "climbing" multiple up's in while I was cruising on flats.


Oren


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It is definitely the shape of that down tube. As soon as I saw the title, I figured that was it.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> Try riding the new Scott Spark! That really confuses some folks.


"Nice motorcycle" 

I have a Spark

😭


----------



## remanaz (Oct 1, 2021)

> BicyclesOnMain said:
> Try riding the new Scott Spark! That really confuses some folks.


My neighbor asked me if mine was an E-bike. I understand why though.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Yep. Carbon FS with larger diameter tubes here as well. Civilians ask all the time if it's an ebike, but the other day I was chatting with a dude on a touring bike and he also asked if it's an ebike. Sort of get where they're coming from, this is my first carbon bike and when I took it out of the box, the tubes seemed absolutely massive. Now i'm used to it.


----------



## dryk1t (7 mo ago)

This is what happens when you have people who see any bike with 2 wheels as simply a bike, pretty much 99% of people.

That kind of higher end full suspension rig looks absolutely like an ebike to them, because it doesn't look like a simple bike they would buy or think of as a simple bike.

No different to people who collect or use high end kitchen knives... the enthusiasts behind that scene can pick a maker from miles away, yet any regular, non enthusiast simply see's someone frothing over a $15 target kitchen knife.

The enthusiast will always pick details, brands, features. The general public... wont.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

tbmaddux said:


> I've been noticing lately that non-mountain-bikers think that I've got an e-bike. It's something that only started in the past year or so; surely not something I ever got asked prior to the pandemic. I didn't think that much of it when it was only confused old hikers or equestrians. However it got my attention this weekend when a group of road cyclists participating in the Cycle Oregon weekender event asked if my Santa Cruz 5010 (photo below) was an e-bike. Not long before that, a road e-bike rider asked the same question.
> 
> Does this happen to you? Do people incorrectly think your mountain bike is an e-bike?
> 
> View attachment 1993153



I have the same problem with my Specialized Enduro. I also have a bike with a Pinion gearbox and a belt drive and a lot of people accuse me of having a motor.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> cause you live on the moon and nobody has ebikes around there? i'm pretty sure there are tons of ebikes around your area, you just don't ride with them. and if there are truly no ebikes in your area, you never really have any reason to say a negative word about them other than to pretend to be controversial...


I see a lot of eBikes on the streets and bike paths but only occasionally on the local trails here in Phoenix, mostly because eBIkes are not allowed on most of the trails. So I'd say that, while they're prevalent amongst commuters and people who don't really want to break a sweat, they aren't on the trails. Everybody riding their eBikes looks to be in various stages of out-of-shape. Sorry. 

Of course in Phoenix, generally the only people on bikes are me and the homeless.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Ailuropoda said:


> I see a lot of eBikes on the streets and bike paths but only occasionally on the local trails here in Phoenix, mostly because eBIkes are not allowed on most of the trails. So I'd say that, while they're prevalent amongst commuters and people who don't really want to break a sweat, they aren't on the trails. Everybody riding their eBikes looks to be in various stages of out-of-shape. Sorry.
> 
> Of course in Phoenix, generally the only people on bikes are me and the homeless.


Huh? Do you mean Phoenix as in Phoenix, AZ? Where are you riding and see no mopeds on the trails?

As for the OP, it’s the shape of the downtube-BB junction. I’ve sold bikes in the past for exactly that reason. Not kidding.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

_CJ said:


> I'd bet dollars to dimes that inside 20 years, non-electrified mountain bikes will be nearly non-existent. Relics that get ridden by relics in defiance of the modern age, like guys on fixed gear bikes today.
> 
> 
> .


People say this all the time but cycling and eBiking are not the same sport or activity although they share some features. People will still want to ride bicycles because recreational cycling is thing, a hobby and sport, and not something we do because we don't have access to cheap, light motorcycles. Personally, I wouldn't get an eBIke if you gave it to me for free. I have no interest at all for the kind of riding I do; endurance bikepacking races, gravel, and singletrack. I have never in 30 years of cycling yearned for a motor to make my rides easier or faster.

And I have a car for commuting although I can see the utility of eBikes for this. All of my cycling is recreational., therefore a motor sort of defeats the purpose of doing it.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Blatant said:


> Huh? Do you mean Phoenix as in Phoenix, AZ? Where are you riding and see no mopeds on the trails?
> .


Trail systems like Brown's Mountain, the Sonoran Preserve, and North Mountain explicitly don't allow eBikes. Same with trails that make up the Cave Creek Race Loop to name a few. I live 500 yards from North Mountain and regularly do the climb up to Shaw Butte and up North Mountain for hill training. Admittedly I've only lived in Phoenix for a year...


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Civilians think they know it all.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ailuropoda said:


> Trail systems like Brown's Mountain, the Sonoran Preserve, and North Mountain explicitly don't allow eBikes. Same with trails that make up the Cave Creek Race Loop to name a few. I live 500 yards from North Mountain and regularly do the climb up to Shaw Butte and up North Mountain for hill training. Admittedly I've only lived in Phoenix for a year...


Go over to Hawes. Ebikes aren’t allowed there either but they’re all over out there. I’ve seen a lot at Browns also, though they never seem to venture too far away from the Pima/Dynamite TH.


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

Here in SoCal, eBikes are prevalent. I'm not close to being in my best shape but whenever I pass someone on a climb these days, at least half the time I see them look down at the BB of my bike to see if there's a motor. The only time I've been asked though is when I pass people pushing their bikes through tech sections. "Are you on a eBike?" They ask with an accusatory tone of voice. I have to resist the urge to not be a d!ck. 

The other day, I stopped to stretch right where the trail passes a parking lot (and right before a steep climb) and some dude with no bike at all asked how I like my eBike and then started ranting at me for being slacker. I was on my Revel Rascal. 

Then there was that time I cleaned a super steep but short tech climb (Nighthawk connector for those who know San Diego) and as I gasped my way past a group of riders resting at the top before they went down it, I hear a rider say "He has a motor." I was on my Revel again.

Finally, the couple times I've actually ridden with a motor , I don't get any comments at all.

Now I'm kinda a d!ck in real life most of the time - though not usually on the trails - so I think karma makes me a magnet for negative energy. But I think that people often are looking for excuses to make themselves feel better, and someone having a motor is just another reason that they don't have to face their personal truth... It's not the bike.


----------



## netaron (12 mo ago)

Nice looking ebike.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

They think I have a battery pack. Little do they know that my bike runs on beer.









-F


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Fleas said:


> They think I have a battery pack. Little do they know that my bike runs on beer.
> View attachment 1993287
> 
> 
> -F


I don't know, that looks like whiskey weather!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

On the upside, I think we've actually somehow found a stupider term than 'acoustic bike'.

"Civilians" 

🤦‍♂️


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

tbmaddux said:


> Does this happen to you? Do people incorrectly think your mountain bike is an e-bike?












Yup. Annoyingly I've had a bunch of people ask me about my "e-bike". They do a double take when I let them know I'm 100% meat powered! 🤘


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> On the upside, I think we've actually somehow found a stupider term than 'acoustic bike'.
> 
> "Civilians"
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


Fortunately, the enlisted seem to have quite a keen sense about when bikes are not electrified.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Funny, my carbon Diverge has a large downtube and I sometimes wonder if it appears to be an e-bike, though no one has said that to me. Combine that with my speed and it'd be no wonder people may think I'm motorized!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> On the upside, I think we've actually somehow found a stupider term than 'acoustic bike'.
> 
> "Civilians"
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


Really, any way to describe a non-motorized bicycle is redundant and goofy. Kind of like saying 'oxygen-reliant human.' A bike is just as it is. An e-bike indicates another source of power beside the rider.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Personally, as a non-civilian I ride a mono geared analog bike.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Crankout said:


> Really, any way to describe a non-motorized bicycle is redundant and goofy. Kind of like saying 'oxygen-reliant human.' A bike is just as it is. An e-bike indicates another source of power beside the rider.


A bike also refers to motorcycles in most circles. So a 'bike' is either a bicycle or a Harley, but not a combination of the two, that would be ridiculous!


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

slcpunk said:


> I'm convinced manufacturers are purposefully making real mountain bikes with large bottom bracket/downtube junctions so that they look similar to electric motorized mountain bikes. Or more accurately, so that electric motorized mountain bikes don't look out of place next to a regular mountain bike.
> 
> They don't want people to feel noticed because they know what they are doing.


this^ x 100,000,000


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Any confusion about whether I am on an eBike is cleared up as soon as they see me climbing.


HAHAA, yep, that is me. Spinning away in granny gear as slow as a sloth.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

I'm happy to take abuse for my post title instead of having it devolve into an e-bike hate thread otherwise.



slapheadmofo said:


> On the upside, I think we've actually somehow found a stupider term than 'acoustic bike'.
> 
> "Civilians"
> 
> 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@vikb your "ebike" has riser bars? You are supposed to run 60-80mm of spacers on a Surly, not risers...


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> A bike also refers to motorcycles in most circles. So a 'bike' is either a bicycle or a Harley, but not a combination of the two, that would be ridiculous!


A friend stayed the night at my house last week. He was driving cross country on his Harley. I was like, “nice motorized bicycle dude!”


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fly4130 said:


> your "ebike" has riser bars? You are supposed to run 60-80mm of spacers on a Surly, not risers...


lolz! pick a bar rise and be a dick about it....


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

It's definitely man-powered. People think the frame pack is a battery and the gearbox is a motor.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Ailuropoda said:


> It's definitely man-powered. People think the frame pack is a battery and the gearbox is a motor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1993391
> View attachment 1993392


ld like to try a Pinion, but that whole looking like a motor thing will definately stop me


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

The general public is now aware of the existence of e-bikes. In my country there's currenty a government fund of 800€ if you buy one (supposedly to commute with instead of using a car). In the two years that this scheme has been running there has been plenty of e-commuter focused marketing on mainstream media and street ads.

So it's not uncommon that when a non-enthusiast comes across a weird looking bicycle (full sus/carbon/big downtube) they assume that since it doesn't look like a plain old double diamond frame, it must one of these new motor assisted ones.

I have been asked as well (by dirtbikers) and I was on my Privateer 141 which has a pretty average downtube shape. Square-ish, but not as blocky as some. The new Bronson though... it looks as if they designed it to be able to retro-fit a battery.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

FrankS29 said:


> I don't know, that looks like whiskey weather!


It works like this:

More beer >>> more miles
More whiskey >>> less miles

I gotta save the whiskey for after.

-F


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Oh, hell yeah they are. First weekend in July (day before US celebrating its independence) outside a pizza shop we met a whole family that rode a fleet of shiny new e-bikes from Dallas to Monmouth (about 10mi one way for the route they took) on a mix of paved multi-use path and backcountry roads. 

The dad got one first and the next week after he rode it he bought one each for his wife and kids and now they all ride everywhere as a big messy squad.

He frickin loves em. Just assumed we had ebikes on my hitch rack, not due to confusion or even really looking at them. More like just, “OF COURSE those are ebikes, why wouldn’t they be?”

Im not a fan of ebikes for me but I am definitely a fan of that dude.



justwan naride said:


> The general public is now aware of the existence of e-bikes.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ny


justwan naride said:


> The general public is now aware of the existence of e-bikes. In my country there's currenty a government fund of 800€ if you buy one (supposedly to commute with instead of using a car).


Any funding for bicyclists??


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Crankout said:


> Any funding for bicyclists??


Unfortunately no. I was hoping something like cyclescheme in the UK will appear at some point, but so far only electric mobiity gets funded. May have to do something with the fact that a couple of the country's bigger car importers decided to branch out to e-bikes as well. At least that's my theory based on how our current government usually operates.

I'd love to upgrade from my Giant Escape 3 commuter to a gravel bike if that ever happened.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

shwinn8 said:


> civilians? What does 3 up and 3 down mean to you?


End of an inning


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

chazpat said:


> I dunno, seems like there must be a way to make it even purer…


Add 2" tires and vee brakes, that oughta make for an exciting offroad experience


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Ailuropoda said:


> So I'd say that, while they're prevalent amongst commuters and people who don't really want to break a sweat


maybe you missed the part where he mentioned that these are exactly the people this thread is about...


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Seldom am I asked if my bike is an e bike. The most common comment I get is: Wow if I was going to ride a bike at all I would definitely pick you e bike to ride. There is no mistaking my e bike for a dinosaur bike.
My bike screams badass, the 4 pound








poodle I always carry and the commuter mug screams wuss/poser.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

PierreR said:


> Seldom am I asked if my bike is an e bike. The most common comment I get is: Wow if I was going to ride a bike at all I would definitely pick you e bike to ride. There is no mistaking my e bike for a dinosaur bike.
> My bike screams badass, the 4 pound
> View attachment 1994277
> 
> ...


Is that a spare battery on the fork?


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> Is that a spare battery on the fork?
> View attachment 1994778


Looks like a battery on each side! Must ride great on rough terrain.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

_CJ said:


> Soon, all mountain bikes will be ebikes, and the question will be redundant.


Or at least all e-bikes will look like regular mountain bikes.... which is already starting happen with the new lighter, smaller motor/battery bikes like Trek exE, Transtion Rail, Pivot Shuttle SL, Rise, Turbo Levo SL etc


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Well, if they think about it when they see the bike, their reasoning will answer the question quickly when I start out and they realize there's no motor that slow.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> Is that a spare battery on the fork?
> View attachment 1994778


There are four 52 volt batteries, all connected in parallel for a battery size of 2,540 Whr. I charge with a 15 amp charger. The charger pulls about 900 watts. This is my dirt bikepacking/touring bike. This is a fast-charging system. I charge a mile every minute and a half.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

PierreR said:


> There are four 52 volt batteries, all connected in parallel for a battery size of 2,540 Whr. I charge with a 15 amp charger. The charger pulls about 900 watts. This is my dirt bikepacking/touring bike. This is a fast-charging system. I charge a mile every minute and a half.


what sort of distance does that give you?
and what is the weight? (sorry if l missed that)
EDIT: l remember my RC boat, l hooked 2 Batteries up in serial, man was it quick for two minutes, the 20 min swim to retrieve a RC boat with burnt motor meant it wasnt worth it, l went parallel after that


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

cmg said:


> what sort of distance does that give you?
> and what is the weight? (sorry if l missed that)


Distance is 60-270 miles depending on a lot of things and the weight with batteries is 78 lb


----------

